# Need help to read Arabic on Paltalk



## ghost1412 (Mar 19, 2006)

I am currently using Win XP PRO - download all the lastest update from Windows Update - Enable arabic on Control Panel language - I can read Arabic web site as well as email I receive written in Arabic 

The only problem that I can read any arabic when I go to any arabic paltalk room , can you help me and tell me what I should be doing in order to read the arabic @ paltalk room ?

Thanks


----------



## zakigeorge (Dec 13, 2010)

*Search the web for an Arabic Paltalk program , like (Arabic Paltalk.exe)

After you setup this program (Arabic Paltalk.exe) ,connect to the internet 

and run the auto-upgrade

or

Run a newer English version , (pal_install_r17721.exe)

I tried it myself and it worked successfully on windows xp
*


----------

